# IE to mozilla problems



## kioga (Jan 21, 2005)

i am working on my highschool's website. Right now we have a basic design that my teacher created. Its my job to basically fix his mistakes and problems. this is because he doesnt know HTML. he used dreamweaver to make the layout and i just write everything in notepad. so editing this a task in itself because i didnt write most of it. The main problem however is that my teacher has become obsessed with mozilla latly and wants the website to be viewable in it. I can understand that but when we load it up in mozilla all hell breaks loose and it looks like ****. Nothing lines up and things overlap. I'll post the code below hopefully it will show you the code. and not some big error. im hoping someone can either tell me where i can learn how to fix this or someone already knows how to fix this.


<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" 

"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<!-- TemplateBeginEditable name="doctitle" -->
<title>Welcome to Freedom High School: Bethlehem, PA 18020</title>
<!-- TemplateEndEditable -->
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<link href="/css/global.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<style type="text/css">
<!--
@import url(css/global.css);
-->
</style>
</head>

<body>
<div id="header"><p><strong>FHS Campus:</strong> <a href="/calendar.htm">Calendar</a> | <a 

href="/directions.htm">Directions</a> | <a href="/site_map.htm">Site Map</a> | <a 

href="http://www.bethsd.org">BASD Home</a></p>
</div>
<div id="nav"><img src="images/logo_main.gif" width="310" height="98" align="left" />
<table width="475" height="20" border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
<td><div align="center"><a href="/student_life_main.htm"><strong>STUDENTS</strong></a></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><a href="/parents.htm"><strong>PARENTS</strong></a></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><a href="/main_office.htm"><strong>ADMINISTRATION</strong></a></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><a href="/alumni.htm"><strong>ALUMNI</strong></a></div></td>
</tr>
</table>
<div align="left">
</div>
<table width="100" border="0" align="left" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
<td><a href="/academics_main.htm">Academics</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="/resources_main.htm">Resources</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="/library_main.htm">Library</a></td>
</tr>
</table>
<table width="150" border="0" align="left" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
<td><a href="/main_office.htm">Main Office</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="/ssc_207.htm">Student Services 207 </a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="/ssc_236.htm">Student Services 236</a> </td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Community Service </td>
</tr>
</table>
<table width="130" border="0" align="left" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
<td><a href="/about_fhs.htm">About Freedom</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="/student_life_main.htm">Student Life</a> </td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="/organizations_main.htm">Organizations</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="/band_main.htm">Patriot Band</a></td>
</tr>
</table>
<table width="100" border="0" align="left" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
<td><a href="/athletics_main.htm">Sports</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="http://www.highschoolsports.net/default3.cfm?scm=1&ltc=1&otc=1&ptc=1&school=PA180203800" 

target="_blank">Schedules</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="/athletics_office.htm">Athletic Office </a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td> </td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>
<div id="main_content"><table width="210" border="0" align="left" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="10">
<tr>
<td><center><h1>News and Events</h1></center>
<marquee direction="up" scrollamount="1" width="100%">Here are some announcements for today. there is 

a stupid play a ton of people in detention for no reason and there is poop in the fountain. I hope you 

have a nice day.<br><br>
As all of you probably know the school is jipping us at lunch so to fix this just throw it back at 

them.<br><br>
YOU NO LONGER NEED TO WEAR YOU ID.</marquee></td>
</tr>
</table>
<table width="360" border="0" align="left" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="10">
<tr>
<td><p><img src="images/main_entry3.jpg" width="350" height="121" /></p>
<p>Freedom High School is currently undergoing a massive reconstruction. The $10 million project 

will add 30 new classrooms, a new gymnasium, and cafertias to the exisitng campus. The construction is 

scheduled to be completed in early 2007. </p> </td>
</tr>
</table>
<table width="200" border="0" align="left" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="5">
<tr>
<td><center><h1>School Play</h1></center></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>The school play was this past weekend and apparently it was good. they had enough damn 

announcments for it all year so it better have been good.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td> </td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td> </td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td> </td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>
<div id="footer"><table width="800" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="5">
<tr>
<td><strong><a href="/default.html"><strong>FHS</strong> Home</a></td>
<td><div align="center"><a href="http://www.google.com">Web Search</a></div></td>
<td><div align="center">© 2006 Freedom High School</div></td>
<td><div align="right"><a href="mailto:[email protected]?subject=%22website%20contact%22">contact 

webmaster</a></div></td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>
</body>
</html>


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi Kioga,

could you post up the css as well please, or just post the url if you are already up and running.

Cheers

Liam


----------



## TheMailMan (Apr 6, 2005)

Not really sure, but I think www.bethsd.org is it.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Is www.bethsd.org the site you are working on ??

As that site looks fine in FireFox ..


----------



## kioga (Jan 21, 2005)

heres the css sorry i forgot that. that website is the school districts website and the site i am working on is for my school.

the site is not up yet either


@charset "iso-8859-1";
/* CSS Document */

#header{
border-left:5px solid #333;
border-right:5px solid #333;
border-top:5px solid #333;
border-bottom:1px solid #333;
width:800px;
padding:0;
background-color:#ccc;
color:#666;
}

#header p{
font-size:80%;
margin:0;
padding:10px;
text-align:center;
}

a:link{
text-decoration:none;
color:#666;
}

a:hover{
text-decoration:underline;
color:#333;
}

a:visited{
text-decoration:none;
color:#666;
}

#nav{
width:800px;
border-left:5px solid #333;
border-right:5px solid #333;
border-bottom:1px solid #333;
clear:right;
}

h1{
font-size:130%;
color:#333;
}

h3{
font-size:110%;
color:#333;
}

#main_content{
width:800px;
border-bottom:2px solid #333;
border-right:5px solid #333;
border-left:5px solid #333;
font-size:90%;
clear:right;
}

#footer{
border-bottom:5px solid #333;
border-left:5px solid #333;
border-right:5px solid #333;
width:800px;
padding:0;
background-color:#ccc;
color:#666;
clear:left;
}

#footer td, p{
font-size:80%;
margin:0;
padding:10px;
}

body, td, th{
padding:0;
margin:0 120px;
font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-size:90%;
color:#666;
text-align:left;
}


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi Kioga,

it works now..

http://www.liamsworld.org.uk/basd.html

I've tidied it up, keeping it in tabular format, and it works fine in IE, FF and Opera. It may be worth using divs entirely in the future, but tables work! :grin: 

That'll give you the start to make it prettier anyway. I've changed the images so they can be viewed. For some reason the place holder for the top picture wouldn't behave. You'll also need to externalise the css again.. 


Here's the code.. not pretty, but I'm off out soon.. :grin: 

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" 

"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">


<head>

<title>Welcome to Freedom High School: Bethlehem, PA 18020</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<style type="text/css">

#header{
border-left:5px solid #333;
border-right:5px solid #333;
border-top:5px solid #333;
border-bottom:1px solid #333;
width:800px;
padding:0;
background-color:#ccc;
color:#666;
}

#header p{
font-size:80%;
margin:0;
padding:10px;
text-align:center;
}

a:link{
text-decoration:none;
color:#666;
}

a:hover{
text-decoration:underline;
color:#333;
}

a:visited{
text-decoration:none;
color:#666;
}

#nav{
width:800px;
border-left:5px solid #333;
border-right:5px solid #333;
border-bottom:1px solid #333;
clear:right;
}

h1{
font-size:130%;
color:#333;
}

h3{
font-size:110%;
color:#333;
}

#maincontent{
position:relative;
width:800px;
border-bottom:2px solid #333;
border-right:5px solid #333;
border-left:5px solid #333;
font-size:90%;
}

#footer{
border-bottom:5px solid #333;
border-left:5px solid #333;
border-right:5px solid #333;
width:800px;
padding:0;
background-color:#ccc;
color:#666;
clear:left;
}

#footer td, p{
font-size:80%;
margin:0;
padding:10px;
}

body, th{
padding:0;
margin:0 120px;
font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
color:#666;
text-align:left;
}

th {
font-weight:bold;
text-align:center;
}

td {
text-align:center;
padding:0px 5px 0px 5px;
font-size: 75%;
}
</style>
</head>

<body>
<div id="header"><p><strong>FHS Campus:</strong> <a href="/calendar.htm">Calendar</a> | <a 

href="/directions.htm">Directions</a> | <a href="/site_map.htm">Site Map</a> | <a 

href="http://www.bethsd.org">BASD Home</a></p>
</div>
<div id="nav">
<table>
<tr>
<td rowspan="5"><img src="liam.png" width="310" height="98" alt="img">


<th><a href="/student_life_main.htm">STUDENTS</a></th>
<th><a href="/parents.htm">PARENTS</a></th>
<th><a href="/main_office.htm">ADMINISTRATION</a></th>
<th><a href="/alumni.htm">ALUMNI</a></th>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="/academics_main.htm">Academics</a></td>

<td><a href="/main_office.htm">Main Office</a></td>

<td><a href="/about_fhs.htm">About Freedom</a></td>

<td><a href="/athletics_main.htm">Sports</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>

<td><a href="/resources_main.htm">Resources</a></td>

<td><a href="/ssc_207.htm">Student Services 207 </a></td>

<td><a href="/student_life_main.htm">Student Life</a> </td>

<td><a href="http://www.highschoolsports.net/default3.cfm?scm=1&ltc=1&otc=1&ptc=1&school=PA180203800" target="_blank">Schedules</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>

<td><a href="/library_main.htm">Library</a></td>

<td><a href="/ssc_236.htm">Student Services 236</a> </td>

<td><a href="/organizations_main.htm">Organizations</a></td>

<td><a href="/athletics_office.htm">Athletic Office</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td> </td>
<td><a href="123abc.htm">Community Service</a></td>
<td><a href="/band_main.htm">Patriot Band</a></td>
</tr>
</table>

</div>
<div id="maincontent">
<table width="770" border="0">
<tr>
<td width="200">
<center><h1>News and Events</h1></center><br />
<marquee direction="up" scrollamount="1" width="100%">
Here are some announcements for today. there is a stupid play a ton of people in detention for no reason and there is poop in the fountain. I hope you have a nice day.<br />
As all of you probably know the school is jipping us at lunch so to fix this just throw it back at
them.<br />
YOU NO LONGER NEED TO WEAR YOU ID.</marquee></td>
<td width="360">
<p><img src="liam.png" width="350" height="121" alt="img"></p>
<p>Freedom High School is currently undergoing a massive reconstruction. The $10 million project
will add 30 new classrooms, a new gymnasium, and cafertias to the exisitng campus. The construction is scheduled to be completed in early 2007. </p> </td>
<td width="200">
<center><h1>School Play</h1></center><br />
The school play was this past weekend and apparently it was good. they had enough damn announcments for it all year so it better have been good.</td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>
<div id="footer"><table width="800" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="5">
<tr>
<td><strong><a href="/default.html"><strong>FHS</strong> Home</a></td>
<td><div align="center"><a href="http://www.google.com">Web Search</a></div></td>
<td><div align="center">© 2006 Freedom High School</div></td>
<td><div align="right"><a href="mailto:[email protected]?subject=%22website%20cont act%22">contact 

webmaster</a></div></td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```
Cheers, and good luck with the rest of the project..

Liam


----------



## kioga (Jan 21, 2005)

*thanksyou*

thanks a lot this is great. the best part about this is that i can compare it to the old code and know how to fix it next time. thanks again.


----------

